# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02  

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Tweetie ES/IVF  Testing 19/02      

@[email protected] 1st ES/IBF  Testing 20/02     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Top Cat ES/IVF Stims 02/02 Scan 10/02    

Kia Stims 08/02 Scan 15/02 EC 22/02      

Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF Stims 14/02    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 09/02    

Struthie 1stES D/R 07/02    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02    

fl0-jo 1st IVF/ES D/R 07/02 Baseline scan 27/02    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier Counselling and cons appt 09/02 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Gorgelocks 1st ES/IVF Feb    

xxmissnawtyxx 1st ES/IVF on cilest!!    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies how are you all?
The trip to the cinic went very well, dh did a s/a whilst we were waiting to see the counsellor. We saw the counsellor who was such a lovely lady. Then when we saw the consultant he took more of my blood (for cf and karyotype tests) which they get back in one to three weeks and as long as there are no delays i can start tx straight away. The cons said i will be having an injection of Prostap one week before my af is due then on day 5/6 of af to go for a scan and then start Gonal f injections for two weeks then ec and et. Doesn't sound as long as what everyone else is doin or is it just me? The consultant even said that i can have my d/r injection at my gp surgery and that my practice nurse will also teach me how to stab myself, (saving me two trips to london).
Depending on how quick the lab is with my bloods i could start tx on March 7th but will definately be starting in April. The consultant told us that dh's s/a test was excellent in quantity, morphology, and motility, so all in all we came away from the clinic very happy.
Now just gotta have my op on Monday and pray there are no setbacks from that.
Kelly and babywish hope things went well for you both yesterday. 
Kia glad to hear you've started stimms, hope all goes well.
Top cat good luck with your scan today.
Love and best wishes to everyone else

Kay


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Fuzzier

Great news about starting tx in March - hope all goes well for you op monday

Debs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Kay-great news all round then,fab about your dh's results,the time to start will be here before you know it !!

Big hugs to all,will catch up next week.

AF has finally made an appearance today so I have been to the clinic for my injection training and will start d/r tomorrow.Dont know if this sounds daft but I finally realised what we have got ourselves into today and I am so glad that we chose to donate.Just knowing theres someone out there that we are helping makes me smile 

Emily-when you get chance hunny could you put me on the down regging list,thanks chick 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kelly


 for starting Down regging tomorrow honey

I have move u up the list     

Love Emilyxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Shazia -   for Toby, Hope he's feeling better now, my nephew had that last week and it lasted 5days!

Struthie - Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started.

Babywish - How did your baseline scan go on Wednesday?

Tammy - Hope your scan went ok today and you are ready for egg collection soon.

Debs - the only side effects i had with cyclogest was trapped wind, I brought some peppermint water and was great at getting rid of it.

Kay - Great news about DH's s/a. I had those tests done in July last year and i had to wait 5weeks for my results, Hope you get yours back quicker then i did so you can get started.

All my nasty Buserelin side effects have gone now and i feel loads better. I've got my first stimms scan next Wednesday and my egg collection is penciled in for the 22nd.

Love and luck to all.
Kia.x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Starting Egg sharing


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi there

How are you all?

Well the Baseline scan was a disaster really, not only the Buserelin hadn't worked, but I had a large follicle/cyst on my right ovary & blood tests confirmed I still have very high ovarian activity & had ovulated!!!
Couldn't bloody believe this...  . They've given some tablets to take for 7 days to induce a bleed & I have to continue the injections. In approx 2 weeks I have to go for another scan & see what happens then.

I'm gutted     . Tweetie, thank you so much for your comforting words.

xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Babywish sweetheart what an awful thing to happen, am so sorry. You must feel so let down, lets just hope the tablets do the trick and you can start afresh. Sending you a big   and lots of     

 Miss nawty, what stage are you at then? 

Hi Kia glad things are moving on for you, its so exciting to be at this stage now, good luck to you sweets.

Fuzzier  great news on the   and lots of      for your op. 

Hi Emily, hope ur ok.   

Tweetie ans Debs how is the 2ww treating you both?

Things have at long last settled down here after the diarrhea, chest infections, ear infections and vomiting over the past two weeks and that was just Toby!!!! I have had diarrhea for the past two days but none since before lunchtime today (sorry if tmi  ) so am hoping thats over aswell. Not sure if its a bug or the cyclogest but if the cyclogest would have thought it would have happened before as have been taking it for nearly two weeks..................oh well. Still feel absolutely normal ( ) usually have quite bad stomach ache in the morning and then nada for the rest of the day!!

Love to all not mentioned

Shazia xxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Kelly – all the best for d/r 

Xmissnawtyx – congrats on starting egg share – any questions feel free to ask – sent you pm

Babywish – I am so sorry for you – I know how gutted I was when I had to wait an extra 2 days on 2 occasions as I had not stimmed enough.  I hope the time goes fast for you and that the extra time works for you.

Shazia – the 2 week weait is killing me – got al the symptoms of being pregnant expcept I am not vomiting – I have been naughty and tested twice, knowing exactly what the results would be! Gonna be good now till at least valentines day, as af was due between 8-12th Feb, so valentines I will def be late, fingers x’d I will be able to give DH the best valentines present.  

Good luck to all and hope you all are well

Take care

Debs


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Started taking Ci-lest last week and going to clinic this week for other drugs...
My recipient has been told but thats all the info i have...
Very excited but scared as well...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Egg share Buddies!!

missnawty

Welcome to the Eggshare chit chat thread
Wishing u lots of luck for ur cycle

Shazia, tweetie and Debs hope that the  is going ok 

Topcat and Kia hope that stimming is going well

Kay lots of luck for the op tomorrow sweetie
Hope all goes well for u 

Just a reminder that its egg share chat in the garden area of the chat room tonight!!

Maybe see a few of u there

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Gosh its very quiet on here is everybody alright?


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry i ain't posted for a bit, but my step-children are off school so i don't get much time for the computer.
I have been reading the posts though.

Got my stimms scan tomorrow, I'm in a bit of pain so i think the stimms are working ok.

Love and luck to all.
Kia.x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi everyone hope your all well.
Op went fine yesterday, it turned out to be a hernia of the upper abdominal wall. Very sore today, have a 3-4 inch cut between my belly button and breastbone. Will catch up properly when i don't feel quite so pooh.

Luv Kay


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HI 

Kay - get well soon.  Hope you are feeling a bit better.

Kia - Good luck for the stimms scan.  

I had my d/r scan today.  Everything is fine so I've started stimms.

Tracy xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS TO SHAZIA AND DH


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

have  I missed something

congrats Shazia on your


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls just joining you.  I am starting egg sharing for the first time, started down reg 7th Feb, got my base line 27 Feb

What an emotional rolloercoaster!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome Flo-Jo  - good luck for your scan on 27th


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Welcome to flo jo, wishing u the best of luck in your treatment,  for the baseline scan   on 27th!!

Kia i hope that the stimming scan went well today and ur growing lots of lovely follies

Debs i do hope ur resisting the peesticks   

Tweetie hope u r doing sweetie

Shazia  on ur  welll done honey really pleased for u

Tracy good to hear that ur now stimming wahey!!!!!

Susanna how is things with u when do u have a 2nd baseline scan

Struthie and kelly hope that the down regging is going ok with not too many side effects

a big  to the ladies waiting to start

Best wishes
Emilyxx

*


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

Just a quick one.

My stimms scan went ok today, I've got 11 follies on my left and 9 on my right, all between 5 & 9mm. I've got to go back for another scan on Friday.

Luck and love to everyone.
Kia.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Tweetie ES/IVF   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF   

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Top Cat ES/IVF Stims 02/02 Scan 10/02    

Kia Stims 08/02 Scan 17/02 EC 22/02      

Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF Stims 14/02    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 09/02    

Struthie 1stES D/R 07/02    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02    

fl0-jo 1st IVF/ES D/R 07/02 Baseline scan 27/02    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF Mar/apr 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Gorgelocks 1st ES/IVF Feb    

xxmissnawtyxx 1st ES/IVF on cilest!!    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kia

gr8 news on the follies

heres some                for the follies

GROW FOLLIES GROW!!!!!

Emilyxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello lovely girls

Yes Kelly is correct we did get a bfp this morning, so sorry it has taken so long to let you know but have been out all day!!

Still feels a little surreal as have had hardly any symptoms at all except from tummy ache which I put down to a bug..........................just goes to show.

First scan on 1st March!!

Lots of love to you all
xxxx

P.s Thanks Emily you are an angel


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HIya girls, 

A huge congrats to Shazia on your BFP.  have a healthy pregnancy.

Started stimming yesterday.  Are the jabs meant to hurt?  Its sore around the area where i did the jab.  That didnt happen with the d/r jab so I'm worried that I've done it wrong.  I'm such a stress head!  Any advice would be great.

Hope you are all ok, 

Tracy xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls
How are you all?

Shazia ~ well done! you must be on   , have a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Tweetie & Debs ~ how are you both doing? Not long till you test!! hope it's good news for you both    

Kay ~ good news the op went well, here's to a speedy recovery so you can start TX soon  

Kia ~ that's fantastic news! loads of follies!!, hope you get loads of eggs   

Emily ~ thanks for your updates, I've been quite down lately & in limbo  , I don't know what the hell my body's doing at the moment, I've been taking some tablets & waiting for AF to appear, then I'll have to go for another scan & see what happens then  

Everyone else hope you're all OK.

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi girls

Kia - good luck with your follies, hope your next scan is the one    

Pickle - I was afraid of injections fullstop, but I was quite shocked when my d/r and my stimms inj never hurt.  What I did was pinch teh skin, that way all I really felt was the pinch.

I am ok, just wish the time woudl go a bit quicker. Got a bit of a sweet tooth today, eaten a whole bag of starbursts 

Hope everyone is ok

Debs


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

HI Girls

Just a quick one, not a happy bunny today. without TMI, got a little pinly panty streak, so think AF is on its way.    

Never felt so low in my life.

Speak later


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Not posted much the last few days, as I don't really seem to know what's happening from one day to the next.  After seeing about 16 follies on my 1st scan, they seemed to see less each time, so I was really worrying that I wouldn't get many eggs. 

Went for EC yesterday and when I came round they said they had collected 22 eggs!!!!  I was shocked, but pleased.  Then in the next breath they said they were going to freeze them because of the risk of OHSS.    This happened the 1st time I did egg share, so went home feeling a little deflated.

Phoned the clininc this morning and out of my 11 eggs, only 5 were mature and only 2 fertilzed, they said they would tell me the grade tomorrow, when I rang for theatre time of ET?  So I really don't know what's happening now.  I am scared that if they freeze them, they won't make it through a thaw.  Today is really dragging.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Debs 

thinking of u sweetie i so hope that the  stays away and ur dream comes true

Topcat  for u tomorrow
i hope they can go ahead with a fresh transfer
    

I wont be around til monday girls so wishing u all a good weekend

All my love and best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks EmilyJB

But I can gladly say no more streaks and   so fingers x'd it will stay that way.
Will keep you posted

Debs


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Congratulations Shazia!!!!  hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months ahead.

Debs - Glad  youi haven't had any more streaks!  I'll keep everything crossed for you.  the 2ww is absolute torture isnt it.

Top Cat - Best of luck.. I'll keep everything crossed for you too.  Let us know what happens.

Kay - Glad the op went well, hope you have a speedy recovery.  Did you have to stay in the hospital for long??  I just hate hospitals.  When I had my operation at the beginning of Jan, they tried to put me in a mixed ward with old men!  It was worse as it was a urology ward so they all smelt and had 'wee bags'...  Luckily I moaned to the right person in recovery that I didn't want to go back there and that i wanted to stay in recovery, and she had friends in 'high places' so I got a side room.... was sooooo lucky....  think I would have discharged myself immediately if I had to stay in that room with those men!

Hi to everyone else!  sorry I'm so bad at personals, my memory is terrible.

No real news from me, I went to the doctors in the week and he's agreed to write a letter to say I'm fit for IVF again, so just hope that doesn't take too long to do.  Once I know that's done, I'll chase things up with the lister again.... ohhhh all this waiting!!!!

Helen xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies. 
Shazia huge congrats with your   hope you have a happy and healthy pg
Debs and Tweetie not long till test day 
Kia hope your stimms scan went well today
Hope everyone else is ok
Helen I didn't have to stay in, my surgeon said i was young and healthy enough to be able to have my op as a day case patient (normally a 3 day stay op) quite pleased to go home as they have that sickness thing there and it would have meant no visitors, no wee bags on the ward either but some guys with sore testicles iykwim    . Had to see emergency gp last nite cos i've got an infection in my wound so still really sore and still cant get into bed so sleeping sat up on the sofa   (So that coupled with my pain means no  for me)

Had letter from clinic with my d/r jab to take to my gp, they are hoping i can have the jab sometime between march 5th and march 8th. I am getting sooooo excited and nervous at the same and more so as each day passes.

Luv Kay


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

not a good day   

Think it is definetly over. woke this morn and have been bleeding, not a lot but it is fresh and red. This has come after 2 days of pink discharge. Could this still be implantation bleed or I am just desperately clinging on to hope?

I feel a part of me has gone, feel so drained    

I have just phoned the hospital and they have said not to worry, still poss chance. Just watch the bleed, carry on with pessaries, no living and just rest. Have done a test and it was   but Dr says still poss too early to do test.  So I am still hoping for Monday.

Debs
x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls sorry it has ben so long for me posting but here goes.
fuzzier-glad the op went well and really hope the infection has cleared up for you hunni.lol.xxxx

debs-really hope that it isnt the af and that you get a bfp on onday hunni.lol.xxx.

emily-thanks for your messages on ww's and goodluck to you hunni for the future.lol.xx.

fluffyhelen-hope that appointment comes through real soon for you hunni and that you get going.lol.xxx.

topcat-hope you got to et hunni and that everything has gone well for you.lol.xxx.

babywish -hows it going hunni havent heard from you in awhile and wanted to make sure things were now moving on nicely.lol.xxx.

pickle-my jabs hurt aswell when i was doing them and i used menopur.what are you oni wouldnt think it was that you werent doing them right though hunni so dont worry.lol.xxx.

shazia-welldone and congrats on the bfp hunni just sorry im a bit delayed in the congrats.hope you have a healthy and happy pg.lol.xxx.

kia-how is it going hunni hope everything is going well for you and that things have moved along nicely.lol.xx.

sorry to anyone i have missed but wishing you all love and best wishes for your tx whatever stage you maybe at.
well as for me official test is tomorrow but have been testing everyday and up to and including today all have been neg so really not holding out for much different news tomorrow but will post and confirm.some girls have been telling me that this happened to them and then on the day they got bfp's but just dont think i am that lucky.anyway goodluck and chat soon.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls

debs - best of luck for Monday.  i hope the bleed isnt AF turning up.

tweetie - I think it was first night nerves with the jabs.  They are ok now but I've got no symptoms of anything.  Thought I might be bloated or something but everyone is different and the scan on tuesday will tell. Hope you are ok.

Take care everyone, 

Tracy xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Everyone.

Sorry I've not been posting much, my step children go back to school on Tuesday so I'll have more time for FF's then  

The scan went ok yesterday, they're all growing, all between 9 & 12mm now. going back for another scan on Monday.

Looks like egg collection will be next Wednesday  

Luck and love to all.
Kia.x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello girls.well bfn for me today im afraid.so have to ring clinic tomorrow and will be asking them to get me in for another go asap.i just hope that one of my next goes works as i only have til the end of the year so fingers crossed for the future.
goodluck to you all and hope you get your bfp's real soon.lol.xxxx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning ,

Just wanted to pop on and give debs and tweets a huge    

Hope everyone else is ok!!!

Catch up this week

Kelly x

ps -shazia-sorry I didnt realise you hadnt posted your bfp news on here before I congratulated you,sorry hunny!!!! I got a bit excited


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Morning girls

Just a quick one, Thanks Kelly for the huge hug, much needed

Tweetie - I am so sorry for you - just reading your post nearly had me crying, I know my post tomorrow will be the same - hope you can start again real soon -   

Back on tomorrow morn to update on my test results.

Debs


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Tweetie   for you hunni
Debs hoping you give us good news tomorrow hunni.
 with your scan tomorrow kia
Topcat not heard from you for a few days hun, hope you were able to have a fresh transfer and that your now on your 2ww
Hope everyone else is ok.

Luv Kay


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just poppin in..

Good luck for tomorrow Debs.

Big hug tweetie.

I'm a few days into stimming and have some cramps.  I hope thats normal.  Got scan on Tuesday.  On half term week now so some serious chill out time on the way.  I bet I'm on here all week!  lol

Hope you are all ok.

Tracy xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi girls

Well test day is finally here and we got the result I was expecting  

Have not been able to actual say the words, it hurts just to think it.  Got to make the dreaded call to the hospital in a bit.  DH taken the day off work, so will have his support.  Feel like I am in mourning   

Debs


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh Debs.  I'm so sorry.  Big hug from all of us.  xx

Tracy


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry Debs     

Kay


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

debs-i am so sorry hunni.really know how you feel at the mo.i have the af from hell here at the mo,but wasnt exspecting anything less.i hope you get to go again soon hunni and best of luck for the future.lol.xxxx.(((hugs))).  

i hope everyone else is doing well and goodluck to you all.lol.xxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

Tweetie - how u doing?  Hope you are ok.  big hug.

I'm ok...scan tomorrow to see how stims is going.  bit nervous and would like to get it out of the way but glad its all happening.

On half term week so happily sitting around and not doing much.

Tracy xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

((((Debs))))
So sorry to read your sad news.  Hope you feel better about things soon.
Helen xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello

Debs & Tweetie ,so so sorry , a big   to you both.

Hope everyone else's OK.

xxxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Debs im really sorry..I am feeling your pain   ...Sending u loads of Luv & Cuddles


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya ladies

Just popping by to say Debs and Tweetie

So sorry to read ur result today sending u and ur DH's a big 

Fuzzier i hope that ur healing well from the surgery

Lou hope ur doing ok sweetie

Shazia hope ur still on 

Love to all
Emilyxx*


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Debs,

I am so sorry hunny.I just wanted to send you a massive hug and to let you know I am thinking of you.Look after yourself hunny  

         

Kelly x


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thank you all for you kind words.

I phoned the hospital this morn and spoke to the most inconsiderate nurse in the world.  Who just went off on one telling me that I had 2 embryos transferred (I was there, I already know) and that the would up the medication next time and due to the fact that I only got 6 eggs I would not be able to egg share again  . She said those words and then just carried on talking like it was nothing. At this stage I had just cracked up    and passed the phone to my hubby, who did not know what to do so he hung up.  I later phoned the receptionist and asked to speak to my regular nurse not hitler's sidekick.  I have spent the day in a vegative state. 

The nurse has just called back and apologised for the others nurse's inconsideration and explained too me that it is NOT down to the nurses to decide whether we egg share again it is down to the consultant who will look at my notes/case and make a decision.  The nurse said she will plead our case for us. I was able to ask the question about what grade the embryos were and found out that our hospital very rarely get grade 1, but we got a 7cell grade 1 and a 6 cell grade 2 so they were excellent.

We have a follow up appointment march 23rd, so fingers x'd we can go ahead and try again.  Not sure what hubby want to do at the mo as he has foudn this emotional rollercoaster difficult, and I feel deep down he doesn't want us to go through that again. Now is not the time to discuss it tho.

Will keep you all posted.

Good luck to you all whatever stage you are at and I wicsh a better outcome for you all.

Debs

P.s Latest news as I type this - Hospital just called and said we could egg share again and they would increase my drugs from 2 amps - 4.  I just need to make an appointment to start again - gonna leave it a little while tho.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi 

Debs - I cant believe how inconsiderate that nurse was!  I've just read your post and had to re-read what she said.  As if you arn't going through enough already!  I'm glad the hospital rang back and sorted it out.  What a nightmare.  In terms of dH, I'm not sure if mine will want to go through this again but maybe its just a time thing and some time to think. I've not been there so I'm not sure but want you to know that I'm thinking about you. xx

Tracy xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya,

I had another scan today and it wasn't good news    My follies have got smaller and my lining is thiner    

They done a blood test, the nurse phoned me this afternoon to say they can't up my drugs because there's a risk of ohss as i have 17 follies on my right and 15 on my left now (all between 8 & 11) so I'm staying on the same dose till i have a scan on Wednesday. If they are the same size or smaller then they're going to abandon   

This has been the hardest cycle I've ever done (and the longest. I started taking the pill in November and started d/r'ing on xmas eve)
I don't think I've got any fight or hope left now   

Kia.x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

oh Kia - I'm sorry and hoping they grow before Wed.  I've got my scan this morning and managing to worry myself sick about the whole thing!  Its such an emotional rollercoaster isnt it.

Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Kia - so sorry to hear about your follies - hoping they have a major growth spurt by wed. don't give up hope   

Pickle - I hope your dh agrees to go again, was thinking that they don't have to go through much really, all they have to do is give a sample, but then I really thought about it, they have to put up with our mood swings, mixed emotions, no   (lol) and they have to watch us in pain, so upon reflection, they DO go through a lot too.

Good luck to everyone, whatever stage you are at

Debs


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

debs-my dh was exactly the same but seeing my need to do this and understanding that we made a packed to give it util the end of the year,he goes through it with me.by the time the next tx comes round all will of settled again and because you have had a couple of months rest and emotional back to normal in a sense,it works out ok as you will of done other things in between and readied yourself once again.goodluck hunni.lol.xx.

kia-i really hope that weds,brings good news hunni and that they dont abandon the tx.the waiting is terrible i know.hang on in there hunni and i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow.lol.xxx.

pickle-how are things going hunnii hope you are well and hope to chat soon.lol.xx.

emily-thanks for updating the board and sorry i couldnt bring another bfp to the list but hey here is hoping that next one wil work.lol.hope you are ok hunni.lol.xxx.

sorry to anyone i have missed.i am thinking of you all and hope that we all get our dreams soon.lol.xxxx.


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello there

Such sad news all around  , Debs, Tweetie , Kia ( sorry to hear about you follies hun) , but such is our desire to have our babies that we have to keep going, we have to, coz giving up just doesn't bear thinking about. I know deep down that every single one of us WILL get there, but in the meantime we have to support each other. God knows what I'd do without you all & this website; yes I have a wonderfull DP, fantastic friends & wonderfull family , but there's still a great void that can only be filled when you share you feelings & circumstances with someone else who's also going through the same rollercoaster.

Sorry for the ranting, I just had to let it out....

Debs & Tweetie , hope you both can get started again soon  
kia ~ you have a lot of follies, so  hopefully by tomorrow you'll have some matured ones hun    ( grow follies grow!!!        

Good luck to everyone else
Take good care

xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Had my scan today and have 12 follies.  We got back on Friday to see if they've grown and my dosage has increased to try to encourage them along a bit!  On the whole, the doc was happy with them though so cant complain. 

babywish - That was quite an inspiring rant!  Mine normally just sound really self pitying!

Kia - best of luck for tomorrow.  let us know what happens.  grow follies grow!!

Debs - How u doing?  I think men are just so different and react to things differently.  DH says he doesnt understand all of this treatment so could I just explain it in small stages and at crucial moments! 

Tweetie - how u feeling?  hope you are doing ok. xx

hi to everyone else!

Tracy xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi pickle glad to here you had some good news hunni.fingers crossed for you.lol.xxx.
i am doing well thanks hunni and cant wait to move on to next tx now but as usual playing the waiting game at the mo for next dates.i hope the clinic get intouch soon to let me know whats what and all.
looking forward to hols in june so that is keeping me focused at the mo.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

tweetie - Hopefully you'll be able to move on quickly. Let us know what the hospital say.
Where u going in June?  i find that this whole process effects so many parts of life.  We've talked about booking a holiday but dont know what stage we'll be at in this whole thing in a few months time so have held off.  However, having something to focus on seems like a fab idea. xx

Tracy xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

babywish - you took the words ou of my mouth - I could not begin to get through this without you lot/the forum and my DH.  I had not told family about this apart from my eldest daughter - did not want everyone going through the emotional rollercoater that we have been on.  I told a friend at work who is going through the same, then another friend at work who also is going through similar, but then I told a few close friends, really wish I had not told so many people, but this was prior to finding the forum, just needed somewhere to talk about what I was going through, it is ok talking to DH but talking to other woman is different. next time round wont be telling the world!

Pickle - I did the same with DH, only explained crucial bits too him, didn't want to overload his brain   - good luck for friday    As for booking holidays, we are in the same situation, wanted to go away, but will be putting it on  hold for a bit.

Tweetie - hope you can start soon 

Good luck girls whateer stage you are at.

Debs 
xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

pickle-we are off to torrimelinos in costa del sol hunni.really looking forward to it.sun,sea and well sun again.hehehehe.i had orriganally booked it hoping i would be showing off a bump but sadly it wasnt to be,so will go have some rest and re-coop.mind you if all goes well i will of had another tx by then so who knows.at the same time i might have to delay it if the tx is too close,so we shall see.anyway just have to sit tight until they have looked at things and let me know.lol.xxxx.

i hope everyone is well and wish you all lots of luck with tx.lol.xxx.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Our scan didn't go well today, my follies haven't grown    I have to abandon  

Kia.x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

oh Kia I'm so sorry.  How big are they?  Had they grown?  If you dont want to talk about it then thats understandable.  I really am sorry. Big hug. xx

Tweetie - Holiday sounds great.  I noticed that the shops are starting to get holiday clothes in - lots of bikinis and cute flip flops!


Tracy xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Tracy,

They're still all between 8 & 11mm. I've got to stop Menopur and carry on with Buserelin till AF arrives. I've got a follow up appointment on 7th of March, but I'm not having any more treatment now, i give up, I'm not strong enough to handle the hurt anymore.   

Kia.x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

oh kia i am so sorry.dont give up hope though hunni there maybe something they can suggest at follow up appointment.maybe try a different drug or something.there has to be something.i really hope they can help you.dont lose hope hunni.lol.xxxxxx.   if you need to chat im me.xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I know its easy for me to say and I dont how I'd deal with it but ask at the follow up appointment if there is anything they can you.  You never know.  There might be a different drug or something as tweetie says.  here if you want a chat. xxx

Tracy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Topcat ES/IVF  Testing 05/03     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF Stims 14/02 Scan 27/02    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 09/02    

Struthie 1stES D/R 07/02    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02    

fl0-jo 1st IVF/ES D/R 07/02 Baseline scan 27/02    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF Mar/apr 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Gorgelocks 1st ES/IVF Feb    

xxmissnawtyxx 1st ES/IVF on cilest!!    

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Feeling quite  reading thru the posts since the weekend

Kia i am so very sorry sweetie to read that u have had to abandon
my thoughts and prayers are with u and ur DH
Here if u need to chat

Tweetie i hope that u get ur spring miracle - morning sickness in torrimolenis (sp?) i can picture it now 

Debs thinking of u how r u feeling

Susanna hope all is going well with the down regging

Any news on whether Top cat got to transfer,  that she did and is now on her 

Tracy  for scan on friday

Shazia r u still on  only a week til ur scan u must be soooo excited

Fluffyhelen any news on the test results or have u decided on the lister

Struthie, Kelly and Jo hope the down regging is going ok

To all the ladies waiting to start hope ur bearing up well

Love to all
Emilyxx*


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi

I usually post on the Donor Sperm and Valentinis board because I just can't cope  with this one as well but I am an Egg Sharer (2 wks on Buserelin) and have followed the stories on here (I've been lurking).

I just want to send a huge HUGE  to *Kia* - I'm so sorry that you are having to abandon. I know how devastated I was when I had to abandon my 3rd IUI but your journey has been immense and to abandon after such a long wait for your recipient and then after 15 days of stimms I really can't imagine how you are feeling....... I'm just soooo sorry hun.  

I hope that you will leave your decision to not continue until after your follow up appt and you've given yourself some time to recover and I will keep my fingers crossed that they will be able to offer you some hope.

I know you don't know me from Adam but I swear if my arms could travel through cyberspace they would be bringing you a huge hug.

Lou
X


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Kia - so sorry to read your news about abandoning :-(  you take good care of yourself.

Emily - Well.... long storey but I have decided that I'll def be going to the Lister now... I got a letter from Bourn in the week saying that I can't start treatment as I have had lots of high fsh test result, the highest being 26.  Well, I've had 2 fsh's done since having my son, one was 1.5 and one was 3.5, def no where near 26, so I rang them up to see what was going on, and the lady on the phone had the cheek to insist that I DID have a fsh result of 26 blah blah blah... anyway.... as it turned out, they have got another patient with my name and was getting us confused!!  I've been appologised to, but this is now the 2nd mistake, the first one was them writing to me telling me to loose weight as I was obese, because they said I was only 5ft tall, where as I am 5ft 7!!!!  Makes you wonder though if they can make that many mistakes now, how many mistakes can they make during treatment    I'm glad in a way though, as it's made me make the decision about what clinic to go to, and I think if I didn't go back to the Lister and I didn't get og, I'd always be wondering if it had worked if I had gone there.
Anyway, Emily, your doing a great job, but tell us more about yourself!!!!  what are your future plans etc...
any juicy gossip is welcome!
Helen xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Lou - Sorry, didn't say hello!    best of luck with your treatment.. what clinic are you at  couldn't help but notice the pic of your 'baby'...  what kind of baby is it??  looks lovely!!!  I have my original fur baby, she's lovely but so naughty!!!
Helen xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick note to say, coping well, coming to terms with the result, the fact that we can try again, makes it so much easier to accept. Just need to talk to dh and decide the next step and then hopefully make the appointmeny to start tx again.

Will keep you posted

Hope you all are ok and good luck to all

Debs


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry i haven't been on for a few days but been in hospital, came home yesterday, beginning to wish i never had to have my hernia repaired now got more problems now then what i had before but if i never had it done wouldn't be safe to get pg. Got to have the stitches out today   am soooo not looking forward to that cos i'm still really sore.
Enough about me, came on to see if there was some good news to cheer me up and i can't believe how much sadness there is on here at the mo, made me  
Huge   for Kia, Debs and Tweetie
Where is Topcat? Does anyone know? Hope she's ok
Hope everyone else is ok, will catch up later

Luv Kay x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

ooohhh Fuzzier - i hope it goes ok today.  ouch!! Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thought I'd better update you all.  Lots of crap news on here lately, surely things can only get better.  Sorry for your abandon tx Kia, it really is frustrating.  

Well, we did eventually make it to transfer on Saturday, 2 grade 1, eight cell embies on board.  Thankgod!  None to freeze, but at least two on board.  Have been feeling really negative, since the transfer, have had terrible dizzy spells and muscle weakness since day 2, so think my good old immune system has clocked the embies and is probably launching a full blown attack on them as we speak.  I hope the steroids are doing the job and the crappy side effects are from the cyclogest.

lets hope for some better news on here,

all the best xxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya Topcat - best of luck and wd for getting to this stage.  Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Kia, Tweetie and Debs so sorry to hear ur news sweeties

        

Shazia


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Everything still going well here, although have just come down with flu so feeling pretty rough today.

Thank you all so much for all your kind words, ur right Emily scan is next Wednesday, feeling quite excited about it now. Everyone I know is insisting it is twins   but we shall see................

Love to you all

Shazia
xxxxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls sorry i aint posted for ages on here but ive had no internet connection sorry to hear the bad news for a few of you girls   to you all 

Just a quick update i have beem matched and will go on the 24th march  Af behaving  that is little nervous after last cycle but hey gotta try and be positive 

Kerry xxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Fuzzier – sorry to hear about you having to have an op – hope you are ok – take it easy and plenty of rest  

Topcat – keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Shazia – thanks for your kind wishes – good luck with your scan, keep us posted

Mancgal – good luck for tx in March   

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage you are at   

Debs


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Well had stitches removed yesterday it really hurt and made me      There were a couple of holes where it hasn't healed because of the infection i had, the nurse filled these with some 'special cream' (her words not mine) that contains silver to help it heal and i have to go back on Monday, hopefully i'll be given the all clear so i can go back to work and for tx.

Topcat good luck with your 2ww 
Hope everyone else is ok and thanks for all your kind wishes

 for all my lovely egg share friends

Kay


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

I got a phone call from my clinic this morning and they think i might have had a dodgy batch of Menopur    they asked if i could give them the batch number and they are going to see if it's happened to others or it does happen to others that have used/using Menopur from the same batch.

Kia.x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Fuzzier - Sorry it was painful yesterday.  i had a stomach operation 3 years ago and cried when i had the staples removed.  It really hurt!!  take care.

Kia - Thats really bad.  Could it be the reason why you had to abandon?  if so, thats awful.  I'd be so upset and annoyed.

I had another scan this morning and have 14 follies now. They still arnt quite big enough so I'm back on monday to check them again and hope they've grown then the doc hopes for ec on Wednesday.  They've grown since Tuesday so just go to hope they continue to grow.  

take care everyone, 

Tracy xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Fuzzier - hope you are feeling better soon,sounds painful!

Kia - sorry to hear you had to abandon,hope you are ok 

Pickle - sounds like you are doing great!

Shazia - good luck with your scan   

Kelly - how are you?


Sorry I haven't been around much,finding it hard to keep up! Well I started stimming on Tuesday,and I have my first follie scan on Monday morning,egg collection is booked for tghe following Monday 6th March,just hope I have lots of follies!
Good luck and love to all xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls 

Fuzzier hope you start to feel better soon hun that special cream lol is very good  we had to use some on my step dad last year  the silver works a treat. 

Kia you must feel really  frustrated now especially if it due to the batch of menopur  that you had to abandon.

Pickle good luck for monday hun im sure they will have grown loads by monday i was always worried that mine wouldnt dont know why though.

Shazia good luck with your scan hun 

Struthie  Great news you have started stimming  and good luck for your scan on monday  and for the 6th for EC  Im sure you will have loads of follies 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Topcat ES/IVF  Testing 05/03     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF Stims 14/02 Scan 27/02    

Struthie 1st ES Stims 21/02 Scan 27/02 EC 06/03    

Gorgelocks 1st ES Stimming Scan 27/02    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 09/02    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02    

fl0-jo 1st IVF/ES D/R 07/02 Baseline scan 27/02    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF Mar/apr 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

xxmissnawtyxx 1st ES/IVF on cilest!!    

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Vicmc 1st ES/IVF D/R 07/03    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry, I've not posted for ages! This board moves so quickly it's hard to keep up sometimes!! 

Kia - sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle. How are you feeling? It must be really hard for you right now  

Struthie - good luck with your scan on Monday   

Tracy - best of luck with your scan on Monday too. We're pretty much identical cycle wise! I have 15 follies growing at the moment and another scan on Monday. I'm not sure when EC will be but should be sometime next week. How are you doing with it all? 

My ovaries are hurting quite a lot today, so I'm planning on spending the rest of the day lying down and taking it easy! Hope everyone else is doing well.

Lol
Gorgelocks xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Gorgelocks - How u doing?  I've been doing ok.  Had some cramps and lots of headaches.  The nurse I saw on Friday said that headaches are a common reaction and just to take paracetamol.  I've felt ever so slightly bloated but not much.  The hospital keep asking if I feel bloated or like I'm carrying alot in my ovaries but I keep having to say no!  I'll be glad to get Monday out of the way and hopefully I'll be ready for ec (possibly Wednesday the doc said).

Tracy xx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Emily
Just found this site and am trying to get used to all fo the different areas and where to post etc. Just about to start my first cycle of ivf egg sharing at the lister due to start dregs on the 7th would love to be able to join in any chats as I am slowly going mad just waiting to start......  
It would be great to get to know some others as I really feel so scared about the whole thing and know I am going to need to chat.
Hope this is ok.
Vic
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Vic

Welcome sweetie

Wishing u lots of  sweetie with ur egg sharing IVF

Hoping that u get ur BFP

Sure the other ladies will be able to offer lots of support and advice

Emilyxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi Vic 

welcome to the egg sharing thread i have done one cycle already and about to start 2nd one in march i was so nervous first time round  if you have any questions im sure one of us can answer them 

Kerryxxxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Vic

WELCOME!!!!   

You will get to know a great bunch of people on here.  I have just jad a failed cycle and if it wasn't for this site and my hubby I think I would have lost the plot.

As mangal said - if you questions answered, feel free to ask. There are many people here who are either going through the same as you or have been through it already who will be able to tell you what they are/have been through and be able to put your mind at rest.  feel free to pm if you ever feel the need

Debs


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Question....


I did my first egg share DIVF Cycle last week which all went well.

Egg collection was this time last week but I still have a dull ache around my ovaries is this normal?

Jules.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi Jules 

i had a dull ache for about a week just over  then it went if it gets to bad ring your clinic though or maybe you could just ring and reassure yourself 

Kerryxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Welcome Vic!

Jules - I cant anwer your question I'm afraid but want to say that i hope u feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else!

I had a scan this morning and ec is booked in for Wednesday.  Fingers crossed!

Tracy xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Tracy 

good luck for wednesday hun 

Kerry xx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh thank you girls for the lovely warm welcome....8 more days to go then I can start sniffing!! 

color=purple]Where is everyone else in their cycles? do you have a regular update of what stage everyone is at? and what hospital they are at?

It seems like there are soooo many of us on this board I really hope that I will get to know some of you because it is such a major thing that we are all doing.

Anyway thanks once again it is really nice to feel part of the group.
BBL
love
Vic
x[/color]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Topcat ES/IVF  Testing 05/03     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF Stims 14/02 EC 01/03    

Struthie 1st ES Stims 21/02 Scan 01/03 03/03 EC 06/03    

Gorgelocks 1st ES Stimming, EC 03/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 09/02    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02 scan 06/03    

fl0-jo 1st IVF/ES D/R 07/02 Baseline scan 27/02    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF Mar/apr 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

xxmissnawtyxx 1st ES/IVF on cilest!!    

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Vicmc 1st ES/IVF D/R 07/03    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick one from me as need to make dinner!!

Vic in regard your question as to where everyone is at, i compile the list which is the post above this one, and update it regularly, its normally found on page 1 or 2 of the thread   altho it doesnt list which clinics everyone is at but if this is something which members of the thread want adding i can do that

Tracy fab news  for EC on wednesday  for an egg cellent result!!

flo jo hope that the baseline went ok today

Gorgelocks and struthie hope that ur Stimming scans went well today also

Topcat   sending 

Quick  to all i missed 
Love to u all
Emilyxx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you ever so much Emily for adding me to the list really appreciated.
love
Vic
x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

cheers Kerry

Nervous and excited!

Tracy xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Your Welcome tracy being scared and nervous is normal hun dont worry 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Update from yesterdays scan,7 or 8 follies on right ovary but she could only see one follie on left ovary but thinks there were more but was using a scanner that isn't the usual good one!

So back tomorrow for another scan and another one on Friday morning,e/c looking set for next Monday!

Excited now,and I finally filled in my green form!

Love to all xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Hun 

doesnt seem like you will be to long now then hey hope scan goes well tomorrow 

Kerry xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I have not had chance to read back,hope your all ok??its a bit of a me post so I apologise in advance.

Just on a real downer lately,am pretty sure I have ov'd while d/r on fri/sat,I called the clinic yesterday and they said it can happen and to wait and see what the scan shows on Monday.There are lots of other ff's with bfp's lately and I am sssooo happy for them,but it just feels like they have all won the race and I am stumbling behind,sorry if that has offended anyone,just feel really low at the mo and need to vent and have a good cry 

Thanks for reading

Kelly x


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all

Kelly - how are you? It does feel like that sometimes doesn't it, that everyone's winning the race. As my Mum always says - the race does not always go to the swift but to those who keep going -  I'm sure that'll be true for you. Sending you lots of  

Welcome Vic!

Best of luck tomorrow Tracy!    I'm so excited for you!!

Struthie - Great news about EC on Monday. Good luck with your scan tomorrow  

I had a scan yesterday & have a whopping 23 follies! 15 on one side & I can really feel them. It's quite painful actually and a bit of a weird feeling. Sitting in some positions hurts and I'm struggling to get to sleep. It's all making me feel a bit sick & the clinic are concerned about hyperstimulation. I'm determined not to worry about it though. EC due for Friday.

Love and babydust to all
Gorgelocks


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls 

im stuck in the house today as my Ds decided to sprain his ankle at school yesterday on first day back    i should be at my aunties funerel today as well but obviously i cant go now  im sure she would understand  in a way its helped me as  i think it would have reminded me of my step dads last year to much 

Gorgelocks no wonder your sore hun with all them in there  think you are thinking the right way though good luck for friday hun.

Kelly i know how you feel hun i feel like that sometimes  but like Gorgelocks said keep going you will get there.

Kerry xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks Gorgelocks and Kerry,dont know what I would do without you lot   Feeling a bit better now!!

Struthie-cant believe its your e/c monday,time has flown eh?? loads of luck sweetie,will be thinking of you.

Right off to do some housework 

Kelly x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just a quick one....

Thanks for all of the good luck messages for tomorrow (particularly likes Emily wishing for an egg celent result!!  hehehe)

Hope you are all ok.  I'll let u know how it goes, 

Tracy xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Kelly,yes its gone so quickly,hope you are ok  

Tracy - good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

My update - has my baseline on MOnday, all seemed good although 30 follies showing so they are very concerened about OHSS.  Start stimming on THuirsday 2 March with EC due for week starting 13 March if all goes well so Emily can you move me up the list pls.

Gorgelocks - good to see St Anton on there - I love it too, went there at the begining of Feb, starting DR in St Anton - can't be many better places to start becoming a neurotic nutter!

My clininc (Bourn) syas they will be monitoring me very closely because of the OHSS risk so looks as though I will be seeing a lot of them next week - my work is going to be chaos -  I am trying to get as much done as poss this week although I really can not concentrate at all.  Really do not know how I am going to manage the time off for EC & ET but will concoct some story.

Best of luck to you all.

Flo-Jo


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I still have 6 follies on one ovary and only one on the other,looks like e/c will now be next Wednesday instead of Monday.
If I don't get seven eggs then we can't eggshare.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Flo-Jo glad your scan went ok hun  im not surprised they will be moinitering you so close with all them follies about  

struthie so sorry  that  your folies are the same have they told yu to up your  meds or anything hun ?

Kerryxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Thanks for the good wishes about today.  We got 14 eggs so now have to ring the clinic tomorrow morning to see how they are doing.  Also, DH sperm sample shows motile sperm so he didnt need to repeat SSR today.  phew!

I've been told to rest and no heavly lifting etc two weeks from et.  Not sure how thats going to work cos carry boxes of books arouns all the time (teacher!) but I'll figure it out.  Do you guys think that its best to be at work or off work for the 2ww?

Will do some personals later cos still feeling a bit groggy from the sedation but hope u are all ok.

Tracy xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All
Well starting injection tomorrow to down reg...Can`t believe its finally arrived...Still feels that there are loads of hurdles in the way but hey nearer the result (fingers crossed)
Mentally im not handling it very good keep crying and thinking negative so trying not to think about it at all...Does anyone else feel like this?

Jayne


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi everyone
Sorry I've not posted for a while , as you can see I've been downregulating forever & it looks like it's gonna come to a crushing end next week. I've got till next Tuesday to downregulate, my levels are still too high & the most frustrating thing is I can do sod all about it other than keep on injecting    .
I've been told they'll have to abandon the cycle then  . I just feel so sad & sorry for my recipient

Hope everyone else fares better with their TX.

Take care
xx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Well it looks like things are going our way....I am now going to start dreg on Saturday 4 days earlier than planned YIPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
Got the phonecall yesterday and am so pleased I was really expected to be delayed rather than be brought forward so really am dead chuffed.

Hope everyone else is well today.
Look forward to catching up soon.
Lots of love
Vic
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Topcat ES/IVF  Testing 05/03     

Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF Testing 17/03     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Struthie 1st ES Stims 21/02 Scan 06/03 EC 08/03    

Gorgelocks 1st ES Stimming, ET 07/03    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Stimming 02/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 07/03    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02 scan 06/03    

xxmissnawtyxx 1st ES/IVF D/R 02/03    

vicmc 1stES/IVF d/r 04/03     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF Mar/apr 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*

*Egg Share Live Chat for march is on monday 13th March 830-930*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Girls

Tracy egg - cellent news on the 14 eggies and on ur dh not not needing the ssr!
 and loads of fertilisation vibes being sent ur way!!
Rest up!!

Vicmc great news that u have been brought forward for down regging  honey

Struthie sendin u lots of     to bring on them follies   

Kelly how r u feeling honey

Gorgelocks  for ur trigger and for EC on friday 
may u have a gr8 result

Susanna i really hope that u have down regged enough and that the tx doesnt have to be cancelled  for you

Flo-jo  for starting stims tomorrow, i will move u up the list tomorrow!!

Missnawty  for starting down regging tomorrow honey, i will put u up the list tomorrow 

Tweetie, Debs and kia hope u are all ok thinking of u

Helen any news from the lister

Shazia how was the scan sweetie thinking of u

Love to anyone i missed

Emilyxx*


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hello again 
Tracy 14 eggs thats greast news hun well done speak soon rest up

Jayne good luck for starting tomorrow hun your feelings are completly normal try to think positive easy said than done i know 

babywish sorry to hear whats been happening hun i hope it all work out for you though hun <<<<Hugs>>>>

Vic Already posted to you on the bunnies thread again great news about tx being bought forward good luck hun

Kerry xxxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Emily & Kerry
Thank you for your good wishes

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

So many of you need good luck wishes and sticky vibes,I figured I would do a big one for us all.


                                                                              

Good luck to all of you lovlies!!!!

Emily-are you going to the notts meet on sat

Kelly


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello girls.i am sorry i havent been on here for a while but didnt really know what to say as we have to wait now for april to start the pill and then start injecting ready for ec in may so a little way to go yet.i am really excited about it all the same.

babywish-i am really hoping that things work out for you next week and at last you will be down regged.have im'd you aswell hunni.lol.xxx.

emily-how are you hunni??i am fine thanks and just waiting now.lol.xxx.

tracy-welldone on the 14 eggs hunni how do you feel?goodluck for et hunni.lol.xxx.

vicmc-welldone on starting the downregging slightly early hunni.well at least it gets you off the mark.lol.xxx.

xmissnaughty-goodluck with down regging hunni.lol.xxx.

well girls sorry if i have missed anyone but i am really tired and eyes hurt so must now go to bed.goodnite all and goodluck.lol.xxxx.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie to say Im still here, and no, no news from me yet!!!  think I'll chase up the Lister tomorrow!!!!
Soooooo fed up of waiting!!!

Kerry - Sorry I havent got back to you with that list yet, my friend never got back to me with it and shes on hols now till the weekend... have u had any luck yet  If not Ill get back on her case!!

Helen xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi Helen yes my other friend as managed to sort me out thank you anyway 

Kerryxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Morning, 

Thanks for the good wishes everyone.  They mean alot.    Just rang the clinic and out of the 7 eggs we keep, 3 have fertilised.  I'm relieved that there are enough to out back tomorrow.  

Kelly - Thanks for the good luck dance to us all. 

Vic - good luck for starting d/r.

Babywish - I really hope things improve before Tuesday.  Sending u good vibes. Take care. xx

Jayne - Dont worry about the crying.  I had a few moments myself - I think everyone does.  Chin up!

Hi and good luck to everyone else.

Tracy xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Tracy - wishing you a smooth et tomorrow
Susana - hope that you have d/r enough by Tuesday  
Gorgelocks - good luck with ec tomorrow 
Struthie - sending growing vibes to your follies 
Tweetie - April will be here before you know it
Shazia - hope your scan went well hun
Kelly - sorry to hear you're feeling down hope you feel better soon  
Kia and Debs - thinking of you both   hope your both ok
To anyone I've missed  - i hope your doing ok whatever stage your at

As for me, well I'm getting there, wound from op is now starting to heal (slowly but surely) and i now have these really expensive dressings because i developed an allergy to the adhesive on the other ones. I don't feel sick anymore so i believe the infection has left my body, i am going into work today (4 - 10pm) but if i don't feel comfortable I'm outta there.
And on the tx side of things I'm just waiting for the clinic to phone to tell me to have my d/r jab, how i wish they'd hurry up and phone.

 to all my lovely eggshare friends

Kay x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls
Thank you all for your good wishes.

Here's   for all of us , hope we all get there in the end.

xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi girls 

Tracy  great news hun well done  good luck for ET 

Kay  glad to hear your feeling better hun sure you will get that call soon hun  

As for me TX wise nothing i can report till 24th march  seems ages away now,  I went to the jeremy Kyle show today  in the audience  it was brilliant  had great fun  apparantly i was sat in the 2nd most featured chair  we will see dont know when it is on yet as they ring a day or 2 before its on.  

Kerry xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just a quick one from me,got to dash,but scan this morning showed two follicles one one side and 7 maybe 8 on the other side and one huge cyst! The nurse reckons that there could be some hiding behind too,so am feeling happier now. 
Relieved for the recipient too.Have another scan at 10am on Monday,and e/c Wednesday afternoon. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Well did first injection last night and it went ok..I think me DH enjoyed it more than me, He can`t wait till tonight..Had some good news yesterday my friends who have been trying on IVF for 4 years got a positive so its lifted my mood...Sending loads of love and cuddles to every1... 
Jayne


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just a quick not to say that 2 grade 2 embies were transferred this morning.  xx

Tracy xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Pickle,

Thats great hunny,take care of them


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

struthie great news hun   

Pickle  brill news aswell good luck xxx

Kerry xx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats brilliant pickle...Well done...Take care of yourself & your precious eggs


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, Being lazy and just gonna cut and paste from the 2ww board to tell u about my day...

Hiya girls, 

Well I'm having a bit of a day.  The poor embies wont want to stick around in the middle of all of this chaos!  My grandad is in hospital and my family live abroad.  Hes not doing so well so my mum rang this morning to announce her arrival this afternoon!  On top of that my car was broken into last night and it cant be fixed until at least next week cos its an import and the garage cant get the parts.  Then, when the poor Policeman came round to ask about it, the kitten tried to attack him!  Now, I'm trying to chill out and plan some lessons for Monday.  The poor embies will think my life is mad!   


Hows everyone else doing

Tracy xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Pickle - fab news, best of luck for 2ww

Tracy - just try and chill out, get yourself some "quality me time!" - you & embies are all important at this time

On day 3 of my injections, all going well, have 1st scan on Tuesday so will see we are doing then.  A little worried that with my PCOS and the huge number of mini follies they saw at my baseline I may either get OHSS or not get enough good quality eggs.

Does anyone know how they divide the number of eggs for egg share.  DO they divide them randomly or make sure both sharer and recipient get an equal number of better quality eggs?

Fingers crossed for us all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi girls 

Tracy,  sorry to hear everything thats going on hun its always the way thinking of you and your family hope your grandad gets well soon  .

Flo-Jo glad injecting is going well  good luck for your scan on tuesday.  At my clinic they just  divide them as they come out  so you get a mixture each i suppose 

Kerryxxx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

​
Well I am now a legitimate ivfer!!! yeeehaaaa! Started my "sniffing" today and have to say all is well so far...except for slightly sniffing too much, misread the information about every 8 hours and thought it said 4 hours so have a wee bit of an od today....hope that wont cause to many problems 

I know my recipient is ready and waiting to go so it really all just depends on meand when I get that ob turing up...can't blieve that I am actually longing to see her. After all these years of dreading going to the toilet I am now really excited about seeing her!

Just a quick question...not really about the tx but during the tx does anyone continue to exercise. Not that I am a gym freak but I do go for a couple of runs a week and I was wondering if people would think this a good idea or should I really be conserving my energy and just chillin when I get the opportunity too?

Anyway getting late in the day going to sign off.
Hope everyone is having an enjoyable w/end.
Take care all
love
Vic
xx


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Just a quick post.  Another -ive for me.  Just as I expected.  My immune systems is so efficient it deserves a gold medal.

Back to the drawing board.  Don't really know what to do next.

Good luck to everybody in there quest for this dream!

Love Tammy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry Tammy.  Sending you a big hug.  

Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Tam, so sorry to read of your   .  You take care of yourself.

Helen xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi Tammy 
so sorry to hear of your   

Kerry xx


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Tammy - so sorry to hear about your BFN  

Vic - good luck with the down regging. As far as exercise goes, Zita West recommends you don't do any aerobic exercise during down regging, stimming or the 2ww. Like you, I usually run a couple of times a week and have found it hard not doing that. You can go for walks & do yoga though.

Flo-jo - good luck with the stimming. I have mild PCOS and was monitored really closely by the clinic, they also put me on metformin. I'm sure you'll be fine    

Tracy - sounds like a manic life right now!! Try & chill if you can - they're everyone elses problems, not yours!

I had EC on Friday and they collected 22 eggs (DH calling me a battery hen  ). Of the 11 we kept 8 fertilized so I'm going in for ET this morning! Quite excited really.

Love and babydust to you all
Gorgelocks


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi girls 

gorgelocks wow hun 22 eggies hun brill news good luck with ET today    

Kerry xxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Gorgelocks, that is a fab amount of eggs!!  best of luck for ET.

Helen x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Sorry this is a me post....

Well I had my first base line scan today,my womb lining is too thick at the mo,I told them I thought I ov'd wheile d/r.Have got to give them a call later this afternoon for my blood results,then they will decide how we go from there.Think they are gonna tell me to have my Pregnyl jab tonight and hope that brings on a bleed. Bit dissapointed though.

I know its really stupid to book anything around the time of IVF but we have a bit of a predicament now. Michaels dad died 10 years ago,he died of Parkinsons so was in a wheel chair for most of the time and the last family walk with him was up somewhere on the Yorkshire Moors,so we scattered his ashes there.We had all booked to go in April and now it looks like we cant go,so dont know what to do now!!


Gorgelocks-fab news on all those follies    

Tammy-so sorry about your bfn hunny  
Anyway must go and put the shopping away,hope your all ok??

Kelly x


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi All

Had my scan this morning, all good so far - masses of follies showing - 20 on one side and 24 on the other so they are v worried about OHSS so back in Thursday am for another scan.  Awaiting the blood test results as to whether my Gonal F dose remains at 225 or goes down to 150.  However, 2 follies on either side of more than 10mm so that was good. 

Had the blood test, normally I am fine with these but boy did this one hurt - I did squeal quite a bit! 

EC sometime next week if all goes to plan - no date as yet.

Trying to get my milk consumption up - porridge in the morning, banana smoothy when I get home (v nice) hot choc at night - getting through 1 pint a day (up from my normal 1/3-1/2 pint) plus a yoghurt at lunchtime - surely that must be enough!

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03  2nd scan 17/03   

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF Testing 17/03     

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  Testing 20/03     

Struthie ES/DIVF  Testing 24/03     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Stimming 02/03 scan 11/03 EC 13/03     

vicmc 1st ES/IVF Stimming 09/03 scan 13/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02 scan 06/03    

xxmissnawtyxx 1st ES/IVF D/R 02/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVF Mar/apr 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

sweetkitty 1st ES/ICSI    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*

*Egg Share Live Chat for march is on monday 13th March 830-930*


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Egg collection tomorrow afternoon for me,will update tomrrow night all being well xxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Good luck for EC Struthie!  hope all goes well.

Flo - Jo - that is loads of follies!  I'll keep everything crossed you dont get OHSS..  I'm sure they're keep a close eye on you!  bot wow, think of all those eggs!  they're keep you going for ever!

Kelly - Sorry to hear things haven't quite gone to plan so far.  Did you have to take that jab to bring on a bleed

Well things seem to be finally moving for me.. my clinic rang today and they said they think they've got someone they can match me up with and they're going to send me out the pill that I have to start on day 2 of my cycle!  I've also got to get into the clinic to update some of my blood tests as I updated them over 6 months ago now!  ohhhh!!!  really excited now things seem to be getting going and also really scared too!!!  such a shame really that we have to go through IVF to get pg!!

Hope everyone else is fine,

Helen xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi Girls 

Struthie good luck for tomorrow hun   

Helen great news about you being matched  hun keep me updated on msn  and on here hun 


well only 17days till i start now not long cant wait 

Kerry xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi there

I just wanted to wish everyone all the best for your cycles. It's all over for me.

Take care

Susana
xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Susana
really sorry to hear you news hun   you know where we are hun  dont be a stranger 

Kerry xxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry not been around but have been suffering terribly with nausea (would prefer to be sick to be honest!), but have now got tabs from docs which are helping so starting to get back to normal  

Scan on 01/03 went well. One baba with heartbeat which was such a relief to see, there was also another sack there but it looked empty so am going back again on 17/03 to see what has happened there. Have had no bleeding so am assuming has been re absorbed.

Hope everyone is ok, good luck to all those d/r and stimming.

Lots of love

Shazia xxx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Still got approx 40 plus follies, quite a few now more than 10mm, some over 14mm but they are getting increasingly concerned about OHSS and have suggested I might need to coast between EC & ET so might have to go down the frosties route.  Lining at 7.7mm - they are generally happy with progress.

Have been told i must allow for up to 2 weeks off after EC because of OHSS

Still feeling fine in myself, will get blood results this pm to see what Gonal F dose I Will be on and back on Saturday for a Scan - EC probably Mon  or Tues



Will see how we go

Flo-Jo


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i think i ment to be in here .. ive posted in nottingham support groups .. and cycle buddies ... im getting confused now


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello girls
Wow feels like I haven't posted in agggeeesss although it has only been a few days so much has happened.

*Flo-JO* Fingers crossed hun that ohss stays clear sounds like you got some good ones brewing though hope the scan is good on Sat and ec can happen early next wk.

*Susana* - so sorry babes really am keep strong - are you going to give it another go?
*
Helen* - really pleased to hear the lister have come up trumps for you again, lets hope af arrives on time and you can start popping those pills
*
Gorgelocks* - thanks for the advise re: exercise. I did go to circuits on monday and did buy a ticket for tonight but caved in and didn't go at the last minute. It is going to be hard not to do too much but I think you are probably right. Better dig out that yoga dvd again 

And as for me well I am now no longer dregging I have just performed my first injection myself tonight of stimms. Went to the clinic yesterday for my scan as my af turned up on Monday and everything looked great. Lining thin, few little follicles starting and no signs of anything horrible    

Scary bananas though making up those jabs! Feel like such a junkie its unreal. Have a few little feely things happening already on my right ovary (always the side I feel ovulation etc) can't believe things are working this quick - amazing.

Am going back on monday at 9.30 for another scan, my first stimms scan. I keep going from an amazing high and being sooo excited to have quick reality checks and thinking how is this going to work for me, why would it, the usual doubts we have all been having for however long we have been on this horrible rollacoaster for.

I know there are alot of you going for ec and et over the next few days so best of luck and for the rest of us ...just keep going xxx

Catch up tomorrow.
lots of love
Vic
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Susanna so sorry to read ur news i will act upon ur IM from yesterday sorry not to before but have been offline and away from home!

Thinking of u and sending 

Struthie hope that EC went well

Helen fab news that u have been matched 

Flo jo goodluck for scan on saturday

vic hope ur ok

Gorgelocks hope the first few days of the  havent been too bad for you
When do u test hun

Vic fab news on the stimming will move u up the list

Sweet Kitty welcome sweetie

Shazia fab news on the heartbeat honey wonderful news
Good luck for the next scan on the 17th

Love to anyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,we got 8 eggs,and had two embies put back this morning,a 2 cell and a 4 cell,fingers crossed now!


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Fantastic news Struthie! Best of luck on the 2ww. Keep your feet up and rest for the next few days - really spoil yourself, you deserve it!!

Susanna - sorry to hear your news. We're all still here if you want to chat 

Helen - great news that you'll be starting soon!

Shazia - how wonderful must that have been for you to hear a heartbeat! Best of luck with the scan next week     

Flo-jo - WOW 44 follies! That's amazing. How are you feeling? I was really uncomfortable with 22 so I can't imagine how you are.

Vic - good luck with the stimming! I know how you feel about being a junkie. I did a couple of injections in the loos at work - really felt like one then! The ups and downs of moods can be pretty hard to deal with too. I was snappy with DH for about 2 hours after my injections - poor love! Good luck with the scan on Monday     

Welcome sweet kitty!

Kerry - not long now! Hope you're doing ok hun 

Hope you're well Emily

I had 2 grade 1 embies implanted on Monday. The others were grade 2 or lower but they're not being frozen   Seems a shame really, but I was told they wouldn't survive the process unless they were grade 1. I test on 20th March. Spent most of the week either in bed or lying on the sofa and have turned into a sloth! I guess I'm surprised how much the IVF takes out of you. I'm usually full of energy but for the first 3 days I hardly had the energy to lift myself of the sofa and go to the loo! I've been a bit crampy but fine other than that. Going back to work on Tuesday next week, so that should take my mind off things. Feeling pretty optimistic though.

Love and babydust
Gorgelocks xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls 


struthie  great news hun hope there settling in very very well    for the 2ww when do you test hun ?

Gorgelocks hope the 2ww goes good for you aswell hun     do you think you will manage to wait till the 20th?  hope once you get back to work it will help you out..

Im doing ok not to long now thank god although my protocol as not come yet  it was sent a week ago and clinic is only down the road should have gone and picked it up   gonna ring on monday if it dont come and tell them im on my way down     

speak soon girls 

Kerry xx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Had my scan yesterday, the number of follies has increased again, some are huge and therefore they think over mature so probably not really much use and there are masses of very small ones.  My lining is fine but I definitely have OHSS, to what level they are not sure yet.  No Gonal F last night, due to inject Ovitrelle tonight for EC Tuesday morning (have to be in at 7.15am!!) but chances are any useful eggs will be fertilised and then all frozen - so highly unlikely that I will have ET next week.

Was seriously ****** off last night  when I got the call, lots of tears  looking on the positive side it means my recipient shoudl get loads of eggs and I should have loads of potential embies for FET but having come this far and geared myself up it is so frustrating.  I will have to have this week off by the sounds of it.  I am still feeling fine which I think is totally confusing the clinic because with all the follies I have I should be bursting at the seams.  All I want to do though is pee the whole time - I need to drink more water than ever which is really not helping matters much!

Oh well, more drugs tonight will see how I react to those - perhaps tomorrow I will simply explode!

DH has been fab, so supportive although he is really concerned about the OHSS - poor thing though, he has picked up at tummy bug, threw up at my parents at lunch today and is currently lying under the duvet in front of the fire shivering - I told him he has to get strong to give the best sperm sample in the world on Tuesday!    

Hope you have all had a good weekend - what will this week bring us all - keep us posted!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Flo-jo - So sorryto hear you won't be able to have transfer yet, but it sounds like your have loads of lovely frozen ones to get on with when your able to and it's going to be best for your body to hold out a bit by the sounds of it.

kerry - Hope you get your protocol soon!!! chase them up tomorrow!!

Gorgelocks - Best of luck on the 2ww!  I'll keep everything crossed!

Well, I'm on my second day of being on the pill now and I can already feel myself going mad!  That dam pill makes me feel so depressed!!!!  I find it worse than all the IVF drugs!  I can't wait now to be on DR's.

I have a question about the green form!  I have filled it all out now, apart from the little box that is titles skills.  what kind of skills do they want me to put any ideas  i mean, if I was applying for a job I'd say I have good communication skills, blah blah blah!  But this isn't a job, so I'm at a loss as to what to put in this box....  I mean I can't speak 10 different languages...  and I'm not a skilled brain surgeon.......

Anyway, hope everyone is well...

Helen (moody from the pill)
xxxx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Hiya girls how is everyone this evening?

Flo-joPoor you hun it must come as such a blow getting ohss but you are right to try and look at the positive side babes and yes you will have lots of FET and hopefully et wont be too far away for you.

HelenMan that pill is nasty isn't it. I have too say I was dreading all the other drugs thinking that the pill must be the easiest part, but thankfully I was wrong, the sniffing and injecting part are a doddle compared to that pill. I hope it will pass quickly though for you hun.

Gorgelocksohhhh 2ww babes well done you you are so nearly there. Really hope time flies for you and you don't drive yourself insane symptom spotting over the next 14 days.

KerryGet on that phone girl chase chase chase xx

Well great news for me again. Had my second scan today and things are looking good, well so they say  Lining is about 9.5mm thick, and they could count about 21 follies all varying in size but some as big as 10mm  i had 13 on the right and 8 on the left. It is just so nice and reassuring to know that everything is doing what it should be doing because apart from feeling very knackered (esp at this time of night) and having a few horrendous spots (hmmmm nice) I haven't yet had any nasty side effects (long may it last). I am going for my next scan on Thursday....just want them to give my ec date, so impatient I know, but atleast some idea  They also testing my nk cells today which should be interesting but I wont get those back for a wk or so. Anyone else had this done?

Anyway time is marching on and my eyes are getting heavier and heavier.
Best of luck to all whereever you are in your cycle.
love
Vic
xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls well i did chase chase chase and got somewhere although i know have to tell you im leaving the site 

My DP walked out on me last night  as he as another women who can have kids probably  

i hope you all get your dream girls  all those i speak to on msn i will be on there 

Kerry xx


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Kerry that's terrible news. Don't feel you have to leave. We're here if you want to talk. You must be devastated. You're in my thoughts hun xxx

Gorgelocks
xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kerry - I'm so sorry!!!  Hopefully we can chat on msn soon!  that is really terrible news!  you take care xxxxx


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

((((((((Kerry))))))))))  Hun what can I say I am so so so sorry to hear this. 
I can't imagine how you are feeling but try and stay strong and make sure that you look after number one now.
Take care and please stay on the board to chat to us until you feel ready to leave.
I am so sorry.
lots of love
Vic
xxxxxx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Kerry, what can I say - what a complete & utter b*****d!!   What an evil **** - I would kick him in his nuts so hard thta depsite his new woman being able to have kids he no longer would eb able to !  Sorry, rant over.  My heart goes out to you.

I don;'t know if now is the time to report in my progress, it feels wrong to do so but ....

My update, had EC on Tuesday (yesterday) they wanted me to have GA - fine by me.  The retrieved 34 eggs, so I get 17 which is good enough for anyone - but the downside is that they eggs are randomly divided and they did Say that they expected many to be immature.  Added to that I am definitely not going to have fresh ET this week, it is going to be at least a couple of months before I can have FET but hopefully I will know this pm how many have fertilised (if any) and so how many frosties.

Have to say I was very down yesterday, although I knew the chances of ET was very slim I was still holding out some hope and then to be told the number of mature ones might be low, and that I had a very high chance of OHSS developing further and the % loss at thawing frosties - I would quite happily punched someone on the nose if my tummy hadn't been so sore.  

So back at home (with a mystery virus!) a sore tummy, bloated - feeling what I imagine 5 months pregnant might feel lie, drinking milk in every form possible, on a high protein diet and pints & pints of water.  DH said to look on the high side, not getting ET means I can get back to some exercise in a couple of weeks and shift all the fat I have no doubt laid down on this high protein diet!

Feeling a little happier today, will continue to follow this thread to see how veryone goes but after today proably nothing to report on my part.

LOL to you all

Flo-Jo x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry-what a shocker,I am so sorry hunny,just cos your not having tx doesnt mean we are not here for you,thinking of you loads

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kerry

Just popping by to say

Sweetie so sorry to read ur news

We are all here tho to support u as and when u need us

Thinking of u 

Emxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All 
Started stimming on Tuesday.. feel there is a light at the end of the tunnel...My tummy is so sore with all the blooming needles...

Jayne


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh my god Kerry,I am so sorry to hear that,please don't leave,keep in touch xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

so sorry Kerry.  Thinking about you. xx

My AF arrived this morning so BFN for me.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Pickle.

So sorry hunny.Cant imagine how you feel right now,thinking of you loads  

Kelly x


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

HELLO !!

I am starting an ICSI cycle - with potential embryo transfer aimed at 8th May week.  I have been advised to day I need to start to sniff Syneral which means I wil be sniffing for 7 weeks  Is that normal? I am a bit concerned. Any views, anyone??


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Tracy so sorry to hear of your BFN sending u and ur dh 

ClaryRose is the 7 weeks of down regging including the time ur going to be spending stimming or is that prior to stimming??

Wishing u lots of goodluck on ur treatment

Jayne  fab news that ur now stimming when is ur scan

Struthie and gorgelocks hope the  isnt going by too slowly

Love to everyone i missed

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02   Scan 01/03  2nd scan 17/03   

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Gorgelocks ES/IVF  Testing 20/03     

Struthie ES/DIVF  Testing 24/03     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
vicmc 1st ES/IVF Stimming 09/03 EC 20/03 ET 23/03    

xxmissnawty ES/IVF Stimming 14/03 Scan 20/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 11/02 scan 06/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF D/R 24 March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier 1st ES/IVFApril  

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Tweetie 5th ES/IVF spring    

@[email protected] 1st ivf/es bfn awaiting follow up   

kia tx abandoned feb  

Topcat  Mar  

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Tx Cancelled  

sweetkitty 1st ES/ICSI    

pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI Mar  

ClareyRose ES/ICSI Apr/may    

flo-jo 1st ES/IVF Feb/mar OHSS .... FET at date tbc 

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all, 
Kerry so sorry to hear your news hunni,  
Tracy sorry to hear it was a bfn  
Shazia good luck with your scan today
Struthie and Gorgelocks hope your not going too mad  

We weren't able to start tx this month, was waiting and waiting for the clinic to call but the call to have my d/r jab never came. Was really down at first but now believe it was probably for the best anyway after all the problems i had following my op, talking of which my wound has almost healed now (almost five weeks on). So i'm now keeping my fingers crossed that i get to cycle in April, so its back to waiting for the clinic to call.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Kay x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

kerry-i am so sorry hunni.how devastated you must be and if you need to chat then we are always here for you hunni.lol.xxx.

pickle-so sorry hunni that you had bad news.((hugs)).what will you do next hunni.i wish you lots of luck for the future hunni.lol.xx.

fuzzier-sorry you didnt get to go this month hunni.but april will be here before you know it.i too am hoping that i will be having dr jab at the end of april sometime as ec is scheduled now for the end of may possibly the 22/29 but should know in the next week which it will be.goodluck.lol.xx.

emily-hi hunni.how are you.i know i have asked you this but dont know if you answered but when are you going for your tx hunni any news yet.lol.xxx.

xmissnawty-welldone on starting tx hunni.it will fly by now.wishing you lots of luck and hope it all goes well for you.lol.xx.

sorry to all those i have missed.but hope everyone is well and getting in the mood for tx if you are starting soon.goodluck to you all and hope to chat soon.lol.xxx.


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

Wooohooooooooo - Ohhhhh how excited am I, I just have to tell 
everyone. 
Sorry haven't had a chance to catch up on the goings on 
today but I just had to post this now!! Went for my 
second scan yesterday and things were looking really 
really good lining 11.5mm, eggs on left plentiful (I think it was 21 but 11 of these quite small) and the best 16.5mm, 15 eggs on right best size 15mm. So they 
took some blood and asked me to come back again today.Went up, got there early (not sure on what the traffic would be like for a 10am appointment) saw me 
straight away and yippppeeeee I am having my last jab on sat, day off on Sun and ec on MONDAY - wow this has moved so quick.
My lining was 13mm today, eggs on left (loads) best about 18.5mm and on right I had 2 x whoppers at 20mm.

Can't believe it am so excited.

I have to say that so far I have been treated brilliantly, and the ivf experience has been really positive. Very lucky I know.

So Monday, Monday, Monday and then hopefully Thursday for et.
WOW.
Anyway have to run, pick up my dd from Grandma's. Will catch up as soon as and do some personals.
Sorry I was rude and just talked about me but I just had to shout this good news out loud.

Cheers
Vic
xxxxxxxxxx

p.s one question, I have to write out my "green" form by ec this is the one that is given to the parents/child of my eggs if my recipient goes on to have a baby (fingers crossed). I have lots that I want to say but I don't know what I should say....can anyone give me any ideas what they put and how they went about it as I dont want it to read too cold or too friendly but then I do want them all to know how pleased I am that this has happened and to let them know as much about me as possible - but where do you stop and where do you start!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Vic

Fantastic news!!!!!!

Wishing u lots of  for monday     for EC!!!!

Emxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

vic-hi hunni just wanted to wish you goodluck for monday hunni.i can understand how pleased you are and it is only natural you want to share good news as we all do and love to hear when things are going well hunni.i just wrote a short message on mine about what i liked as a child and that i wished them lots of luck and hoped all their dreams came true as they grew up.hope this helps.lol.xxx.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya,
Gorgelocks - good luck with your test tomorrow hunni. I hope you get a  
Vicmic - good luck with your scan tomorrow, no wonder you were so egg-cited with all those egg-cellent eggies i'd be egg-static too  

Love and best wishes to all my lovely egg share friends
Kay x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,


Sorry I have not been around much,been really busy lately.

Struthie and gorgelocks      hope your both ok??


Vic-fantastic hunny its finally happening,cant wait to get to that stage myself so I kinda know why your excited,good luck hunny and well done for getting this far,be proud of yourself!!

Big hugs and fairydust to all you other lovlies      

Hope you all ok??


We are having a lazy sunday Michael is strangely motivated today,he is cleraing the shed out and its no little shed its a 22 footer    good luck to him eh?? Oliver is riding around on his bike and getting really mucky but thats half the fun,I am chilling listening to Jack Johnson .Got loads of jobs to do but cant be arsed  .Its Olivers b'day on weds so I am doing a little tea party for family after school on weds,than he has got a party on fri for all his friends.so busy week here

Did some really strenous gardening yesterday in the hope of bringing af on and I have started spotting today   sounds wierd wanting it,but hopefully it will start fully v.soon and I can ger cracking              so I will call the clinic tomorrow to book a scan for in a few days time and hopefully we can start stimming soon           

Kelly x


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All 
I have my scan tomorrow to see if follies are growing and fingers crossed have a lot...
Been getting quite a bit of aching from right side not to bad on left side...Feel about 6 months preggies my tummy is huge and sore... 
How long does it take before EC?

Jayne

PS Vic your news is brilliant can only wish my scan is as good as your`s..

Sending everybod loads & loads of hugs and kisses


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

XMISS,

Loads of luck for you scan hunny     

Kellyx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*new home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52064.0.html

Emilyxx*


----------

